# What to consider in a ZTR



## myronjohns (Mar 9, 2006)

Hi,

After talking to a salesman yesterday, I may demo and consider a ZTR for about 3 acres. He stated that you may be able to decrease your cut time in about half (many things may affect this). If I could find one that has a good cushion ride I may consider it. 

What should I look at in a ZTR? What are the top brands? Local shop sells Toro and Cub. Air cooled vs water cooled and possibly diesel engine??? 

-Thanks,

Myron


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

I guarantee that if your only ambition is to cut flat grass, then you will love a ZTR over a conventional mower or riding tractor or finish mower BY FAR. My brother has a 5 acre spread in GA that uses a Husky ZTR (ONE FABULOUS ZTR - I HAVE USED IT JUST THIS PAST WEEKEND) and he maintains about 3-4 with it with ease. CUT HIS TIME IN HALF - no question! He would NEVER go back to a riding mower. Stay away from all things TORO. Look at the Exmark or Husqvarna. I was blown away at the quality and the excellent build and performance of the Husky.
If the only single thing you want to do is cut lots of grass then a ZTR is a great choice...Diesel of course is always better deal even if the price of fuel isn't. (Offroad maybe an option - don't know) 

I love tractors of course, but sometimes ZTRs are just a better option IMHO for some.


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Myron

First welcome to the Tractor Forum!

I used to own a Grasshopper brand ZTR and it was great! I used it for all my mowing and leaf vacuuming. It had the front mount mower deck which made trimming under trees and shrubs easier and was a very heavy duty commercial grade mower. I bought it used from a dealer who took it as a trade in from the original homeowner. I lucked out cause it didn't have alot of hours on it and the dealer just wanted to move it out. I found it easy to work on and enjoyed doing my own maintainance. 

I looked at some of the new models and if I were going to buy one for my home I would not go with the deisal just cause of the huge increased expense. I only used it about 50-60 hours per year and the Kohler engine was rated at 1000 hours useful life. After 20 years I figured I would need to replace more parts of it than just the engine so wasn't concerned.

It does limit what you can do with it compared to a tractor since most are not set up to pull a trailer or anything heavy. Mine didn't even have a hitch though you can order one. I found I had to have a tractor (or five ) to do all the other stuff the Grasshopper couldn't do.

Keep us updated on your shopping results and of course post pictures!


----------



## rbig (Sep 5, 2004)

The ztrs are a bit limited in doing other chores besides mowing, such as trailer pulling, etc. 

All of the big spreads I mow look smooth and even, but are rough. And, there are often hidden obstacles. The point here is that I have yet to find a smooth riding anything. Be prepared to be bounced around and jolted often.

I use a big Lesco ztr and two Scag 3 wheelers at our Elk Lodge. We have 20 acres there. They're rough riders, too. 

We have a Cub Cadet RZT 50 at our church, and I mow 8 acres with it. It's super. Does the overall job much quicker than the garden tractors we have. 

The ztr family cut your mowing time by being so manuverable compared to garden tractors. That's their forte. If your spread has lots of borders and trees, lots of twisting and turning is involved. The ztrs excel in this type of environment. 

No experience with diesel ztrs.


----------

